# New Thread



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I just wanted to hear any updates on some of the special gills or crappies being caught. Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Been out a few times and right now it is a hit and miss game with all these front's comming through..From what I have heard not too many being caught...Need this weather to stabalize..All you can do is go out and hope for the best...Good Luck.....JIM....CL....


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Have done well on portage lakes fishing for crappie, have been fortunate to fish ahead of the fronts on these lakes. So far my friend and I have boated about 120 crappie, and about 40 redears. The largest crappie was caught this past thursday 14.3/4", dropped cellphone into lake before i could take a picture. The largest redear caught was 10" even.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

So far this year a friend and I have about 100 9"+ crappies. We're still getting them in 8 to 15 fow. I think it's going to be a couple more weeks, at least, before they really get moved in. 

Pole Squeezer, could you give some pointers on catching the redears, like where to find them, not any particular spots or lakes, just depth or structure type locations? Also, what bait would be recommended. PM me if you's like. My wife loves catching those things, but my success in guiding her has been spotty at best. Thanks.....


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

nothin great yet I have a few pumpkinseads under my belt this season biggest one just under 9 ...really wanting to get in to redear this year.......but after doing a search on redear ahem ahem ..looks like im going about it all wrong .....


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Some big crappies were being caught at Buckeye a couple weeks ago, and typical for Buckeye, they were shallow. Haven't heard much lately.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's a few AEP Gills.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What are AEP gills?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Been catching a lot of bluegill & small crappie lately.
Not huge, but fun on a 3wt fly rod!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lundfish said:


> What are AEP gills?


AEP is public power plant. strip mine land. There are plenty of ponds down there with nice gills


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jonny is right, there are some monster gills in the AEP ponds. Also several other BIG types as well.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Went perchin at conneaut, ohio, and the bite was slow so i decided to do some rockbass fishing. Did pretty good and size was pretty good too. Jig and twistertail did the job.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont think ive ever seen that many rockbass caught out of conny before.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

wabi said:


> Been catching a lot of bluegill & small crappie lately.
> Not huge, but fun on a 3wt fly rod!


What kind of fly do you use?


----------

